# Just finished college - can I get unemployment benefits?



## TheJackal (15 Aug 2007)

I just finished college and have been working this summer on a ten week, full-time contract. I have found a permanent job but doesn't start it for 6 weeks or so. 

Is it possible for me to claim any unemployment benefits in the interim?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Aug 2007)

*Re: Just Finished College. Can I Get Unemployment Benefits?*

You may as well sign on and _SW _will let you know if you are entitled to anything.


----------



## RainyDay (18 Aug 2007)

*Re: Just Finished College. Can I Get Unemployment Benefits?*



TheJackal said:


> Is it possible for me to claim any unemployment benefits in the interim?


Will you be searching for work in the interim?


----------



## bytelive (19 Aug 2007)

*Re: Just Finished College. Can I Get Unemployment Benefits?*

Definitely no harm in asking the SW, to see if you'll get something


----------



## TheJackal (20 Aug 2007)

*Re: Just Finished College. Can I Get Unemployment Benefits?*



RainyDay said:


> Will you be searching for work in the interim?


 
I have already found a job but will be unemployed for around 6 weeks before that jobs begins. During the time I'm not working I'll be pretty broke so if I could sign on it would be great


----------



## ClubMan (20 Aug 2007)

One key qualifying criterion for claiming _Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance _is that you are genuinely available for and seeking work. If this is not the case then your claim will fail.


----------



## TheJackal (20 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> One key qualifying criterion for claiming _Jobseekers Benefit/Allowance _is that you are genuinely available for and seeking work. If this is not the case then your claim will fail.


 
Well I have genuinely sought & found a job, which will begin 6 weeks after my current job is finished. So I think that I should be eligible for benefit during that short period when I'm unemployed.


----------



## RainyDay (20 Aug 2007)

TheJackal said:


> So I think that I should be eligible for benefit during that short period when I'm unemployed.


SUrprisingly enough, it doesn't really matter what you think. What matters are the terms and conditions of the Dept of Social Welfare. So if you are not looking for work for that short period, then you are not eligible for benefit.


----------



## Welfarite (21 Aug 2007)

This is an anolomony in the JB/JA conditions. Take a teacher/school worker whose contract finishes in June and will be renewed in September....they claim and are paid for the summer period on JB/JA even though it is questionable that they are genuinely seeking work in the summer...SW take a lenient view of such cases. Based on this, you should make a claim for the period in question....


----------

